# Complete walk through 2015



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Here is a video of a walk through of our home haunt, minus the air going off, but hey you wont feel that anyway, it was working for the trick or treaters... lol and minus the live actors/ Pinhead/Texas Chainsaw / Michael Myers..


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

Really good, like the swaying jack in the box.


----------



## Malaki (Sep 25, 2015)

Excellent work.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Really nice and I think The Exorcist room was my favorite.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone, we had a great turn out, and great night, it only tinkled rain for like 1 minute and the rain stayed away the rest of the night, i was afraid we were going to get rained out like last year but we didnt, and it was awesome. All the props worked through the night without a hitch, we had a friends and family vip the night before so we could see any trouble spots, and that helped big time as our air blast didnt work properly and we found that it was one of the relays on the relay board after switching that it worked flawlessly the rest of the night. Only our fog machine took a dump, thinking it might be the pump and that seems to be the usual with many of the fog machines, this one lasted like 3 years, seems crazy for a 150 dollar fog machine from spirit halloween, but then I am really starting to avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nicely creepy, well done


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks terrific. Nice props and well lit. Kudos!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the swaying dudes


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way creepy!
Nice going!!!


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

Loved it, such a great home haunt each section so well done awesomeness


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

Find yourself an old coffee machine and tear it apart, that use a similar pump to a smoke machine, you just need to get the correct voltage and you should be able to fix your broken machine.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Richie4540 said:


> Find yourself an old coffee machine and tear it apart, that use a similar pump to a smoke machine, you just need to get the correct voltage and you should be able to fix your broken machine.


cool, yeah i had seen a youtube video where someone said to get a windshield wiper washer pump and use it for the pump..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Scary walk-through. Great job.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Scary walk-through. Great job.


Thanks Haunted Bayou..


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice work. I'll bet you had more than a little spilled candy as the TOTs ran away. Lol


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok and you had live actors too?? That would have done me in. It was scary enough without them...yikes!!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I could see kids asking to go through multiple times in one night. The voice overs are super creepy and the fact that you could incorporate so many themes into one haunt is impressive.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone, yeah we had 4 live actors, Texas Chainsaw Massacre was in the first empty cube after the zombie kids eating a snack (grin) and then we had someone dressed as a zombie hanging in the corner right after the family zombies, was dark so they probably never noticed him until they bumped into him or he moaned like a zombie, which then would make them run into the Exorcist area. then the Convulsing Nurse, and then Pinhead or Michael Myers depending on who was in there and who was out taking photos with the trick or treaters. I did the voice over for the hack in the box, and also the entrance sign "please no smoking, no lights or open flames.. etc" Then used audacity to create the scary tone. 

I tell ya those fourbanger controllers is what made lots of that possible, the previous year we had the zombie kids, the nurse, and another jumping prop we did not even use this year because of the others I made, but last year all the audio was on continuously, and so were the props thus in a 20x20 area you could always hear the other audio for other areas, Plus they were just continuously running, where this year we were able to control the on off, and also same with the audio, huge diff, plus we didnt have someone standing with the air gun to blast people, it too was controlled and worked all night. 

Oh heck already thinking of things for next year


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL and oh yeah, there were little baggies of candy in the maze and on ground on the path out from kids running and screaming.. 

And yes there were some kids who came back to go through again, though they got one treat bag..


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Here is a photobucket with photos and videos from building, to just before halloween, to the 30th friends and family/neighbors, to halloween showing photos of people and video showing how crazy it was.









Kustom Scares Halloween Story by iowac1 | Photobucket


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, that was quite and undertaking, I forgot it was a home haunt while I was watching it.


----------



## BloodyWendigo (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice placement of the Halloween theme, and that swaying jack-in-the-box is fantastic! Especially when the light flickers and its eyes are still glowing. Great haunt!


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks! and heresjohnny thanks to you too, sorry I had not seen your post until now..


----------

